# Lavender Lip Balm Recipe



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Have made the plain no scent using olive oil then the coconut oil in the microwave. Prefer the coconut oil no scent. He is right it does take just a few minutes. 

I would think you just replace the Mint with Lavender to the desired smell.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-and-easy-Beeswax-Lip-Balm&highlight=lip+balm


----------



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, I have been making the flavored lip balms using flavors but i am a little unsure about the use of essential oils in the recipes,


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You can buy lavender flowers you might try soaking them first in the warm oil to infuse the smell. I don't think it would get too over powering like an EO might.


----------

